
Requiring Students to Take Algebra Is Not a 'Civil Rights' Issue - windhover
http://ijr.com/the-declaration/2017/07/927625-no-california-requiring-students-take-algebra-not-civil-rights-issue-allowing-skip/
======
windhover
I'd like to see more research on common core. The article suggests the urge to
drop algebra in CA originates from that.

